# What type of DVD Disc Drive does LG RH398H-M DVD Recorder require?



## Phules_Zone (Dec 14, 2010)

Hello does anyone know what type of DVD Drive the LG RH398H-M DVD Recorder uses? The pricing range for the part? I know that the RH398H-M hard drive is an HP 250gb drive but what is the Multi DVDRW drive for the process of recording/transfering to disk? The one in my RH398H-M is worn out and need to replace the drive(have to get data off of the hard drive to disks) so want to have some idea on costs of getting the multi DVDRW drive replaced. Anyone know?


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

It would probably be easiest to just remove the top cover of the unit and check to see if you can find a model or part # of the optical drive. Be sure to unplug the unit and avoid touching anything inside.


----------



## Phules_Zone (Dec 14, 2010)

Pulled it apart again and if reading it right it appears that I need a EAX38355901 the hard part is going to to find this at a low price...


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

If it's just a stand DVD drive you may be able to replace it with any drive. I can't say if it would work or not but it may be worth a shot.


----------



## Phules_Zone (Dec 14, 2010)

Hello again from the confused

I hope that this will make sense. Anyway I called LG Part & Service store locally to me and was told that EAX38355901 was incorrect that it was really EAZ40302011 and the man I spoke with said would be $109.28 for the part(not the greatest of prices). The worker also stated that I could just hook it to my computer to use the burner there - Not entirely sure how that would work especially after further internal look of the connecting parts inside the device - does not look like they can cross match to the computer. He also suggested trying to use any drive as you also suggested which I did have one(a LG dvd burner for computer) that I had bought for my old computer before I replaced it but after re-examining/opening the LG recorder and checking the connections for them, I found that they do not x-match due to the two ports on the back of the device are odd with one being smaller and the other wider/broader than the slots on the dvd/recorder drive. Very difficult to find data online for this system and part. I did find a front & back picture online of the part itself if you want to see it. Since I cannot hook the RH398H-M directly to a regular dvd burner/drive is there some other alternate way of getting the data off? Suggestions or advice needed, please & thanks for reading.

KTS-AME s.r.o. - DVD jednotka EAZ40302011 kompletní


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

Depending on how the data is written to the internal drive of the LG recorder you may just be able to copy the files from the hard drive to your computer and burn the files that way. I'm not sure what format/codec they use to record so I'm not sure how simple a process it would be or if the computer would even recognize the file system on the drive.


----------

